# Lenny Cooke



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

How did this guy get cut from the nbdl? Shouldn't he be tearing the league up?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he has no game left..facts are facts he blew it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/57816.htm 












> Playing in his first professional game yesterday in the USBL, the 21-year-old Cooke hit a layup and a free throw with eight seconds remaining for the decisive points in the Brooklyn Kings' 114-113 win over the John Starks-coached Westchester Wild at LIU.
> 
> "This was cool," said Cooke, the Brooklyn star who is trying to get his career on track. "It was good to be out there."
> 
> ...


----------

